# General > Music >  Guitar Lessons - Wick

## AStephen96

Guitar and bass lessons based in Wick.

More than 9 years of playing experience in various styles of music.

Complete beginners - advanced players.

- Blues    -Fingerpicking
- Rock     - Theory
- Jazz      - Ear training
- Folk      - Improvising 

To inquire further contact Aaron on Tel:01955 608810 
                                                   Email: caithness.lutherie@gmail.com

----------

